
Python 101: Episode #7 – Exception Handling - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2015/06/29/python-101-episode-7-exception-handling/
======
ljk
nice video, quick question: why not do a blank exception? when the error is
printed out it doesn't say what kind of exception it was anyways

